# Look Ingersoll444 --- no more pic! :D



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Paul, I might try to work your I4000 back into the mix but for now the LT graphic has been replaced. Working on a rotating one that will include JD, GT5000, 4000 and others... so it might be up sometime!  MO MO --- The cows are coming home. 



Andy


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Oh sure, I see how you are.


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

That is a great idea. Rotating pics at the top of the forum heading. Can we take turns!!!


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

What! No GT5000?


----------



## Martie (Sep 16, 2003)

You're putting a Gilson-built in the rotation, right? :thumbsup: 

I have the java script to do that rotation thing on my web page if you should need a copy.


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

Hey
Don't forget my Sabre. 
Rodster:clap:


----------



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

:dazed: 

Well, As long as we gonna be greedy about this I want My ":skull: DYNAMARK:skull:" On there also.

:argue: NANA


----------

